# Printing labels in OS-X?



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

I'm not sure if I should be posting this here or in another forum, but I'll try here first since PC users wouldn't know that much about OS-X.

We do a lot of shipping and we use Avery shipping labels. They have a program with templates for the PC and we just click on the label we are using and fill it out, print it and we're done. However they do not make a program for OS-X.

So we sent them a letter asking them how someone with a Mac could use their labels. They told us that the label program is *built into* OS-X  I'm new to OS-X so I don't have a clue as to where it might be or how to use this feature. I looked in Appleworks but I didn't see anything about Avery labels or templates.

Is there anyone who knows where this feature might be in OS-X? Thanks


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Flashback said:


> I'm not sure if I should be posting this here or in another forum, but I'll try here first since PC users wouldn't know that much about OS-X.
> 
> We do a lot of shipping and we use Avery shipping labels. They have a program with templates for the PC and we just click on the label we are using and fill it out, print it and we're done. However they do not make a program for OS-X.
> 
> ...


Actually, if you've got Office for the Mac, Word has the Avery templates.

They might be referring to using the Address Book to print mailing labels. Otherwise, as far as I know, there is no specific program just to print labels.

m


----------



## BigOrangeCat (Mar 29, 2005)

I had the same difficulty figuring out the label issue. The Avery labels settings are actually found in Appleworks under the database document template. I'm not on a computer running OSX at the moment, but if I recall, the database opens to a blank document and the labels can be set up from one of the drop down menus.

The only problem that I had is that I don't format my labels using database fields -- I cut and paste names & addresses all together directly onto the page. I figured out a "cheat" where I format them in a word processing document, which is somewhat awkward, but it works for my current purposes.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

BigOrangeCat said:


> I had the same difficulty figuring out the label issue. The Avery labels settings are actually found in Appleworks under the database document template. I'm not on a computer running OSX at the moment, but if I recall, the database opens to a blank document and the labels can be set up from one of the drop down menus.
> 
> The only problem that I had is that I don't format my labels using database fields


BigOrangeCat I could hug ya  That's where it was, but it looked *very* hard to use  I will see if I can learn how to use it. Thanks for pointing the way


----------

